# Inspectors on a power trip.



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

How many have had to deal with inspectors on a power trip ?? I have a few stories of things that have happened that just didn't make any sense other than the inspector just throwing his weight around making others miserable through mundane things. this also goes with project managers being  a$$'s even architects as well .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah, inspectors! Have a special way of dealing with them. I used to walk the rough-in inspection for about 1/2 of my builders and got to know the inspectors pretty well. I always empathized with them and stroked their egos. I never tried to get one to change his/her mind, just to explain(sometimes) what they wanted to see, making them feel so very important. Unless it was a new inspector trying to be a bada$$, I had pretty good luck getting them to pass stuff, telling them I'd get the builder/sub to make the change or whatever before we covered it up. And a phone call or two, in the presence of the inspector and everything hunky-dory. Of course, one county guy would be a d*** and make the builder get an engineer report on some BS and that job would grind to a halt. But most of 'em are really just there to do their job for the most part.

PMs ... most are like the inspectors, but architects and designers:lol::lol::lol: Most are retards of the highest order. Had an architect "feel up" my surfaces on a walk-thru a while back. Actually closed his eyes and got nipple-to-rock, outstretched his arms spread-eagle on the wall and felt around with his hands for imperfections. I almost got a hernia from suppressing my laughter and then my rage. The entire entourage of PM, super, painter, and owners reps simply looked at each other while I had to leave the room for a "silent scream".:furious:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ah, inspectors! Have a special way of dealing with them. I used to walk the rough-in inspection for about 1/2 of my builders and got to know the inspectors pretty well. I always empathized with them and stroked their egos. I never tried to get one to change his/her mind, just to explain(sometimes) what they wanted to see, making them feel so very important. Unless it was a new inspector trying to be a bada$$, I had pretty good luck getting them to pass stuff, telling them I'd get the builder/sub to make the change or whatever before we covered it up. And a phone call or two, in the presence of the inspector and everything hunky-dory. Of course, one county guy would be a d*** and make the builder get an engineer report on some BS and that job would grind to a halt. But most of 'em are really just there to do their job for the most part.
> 
> PMs ... most are like the inspectors, but architects and designers:lol::lol::lol: Most are retards of the highest order. Had an architect "feel up" my surfaces on a walk-thru a while back. Actually closed his eyes and got nipple-to-rock, outstretched his arms spread-eagle on the wall and felt around with his hands for imperfections. I almost got a hernia from suppressing my laughter and then my rage. The entire entourage of PM, super, painter, and owners reps simply looked at each other while I had to leave the room for a "silent scream".:furious:



man oh man, you hit it dead on.

i do the same thing....practically giving inspectors a BJ for their ego, hah!

we ALL hate inspectors though, im sure....and have all gotten that EXTREMELY picky, anal inspector that we all want to hire a mob-hit for.

i had one guy on a custom home we were doing.......this freakin guy, i kid you not, must have examined EVERY SINGLE SCREW in this house.

i saw this guy........get atop my 14' scaffold on the site......and examine every nailing patter, wall and ceiling.

he failed me three times, because of screws that penetrated and tore the paper face of the drywall.

and im not talkin like it was my hangers did a bad job....this incredibly anal inspector gave me a COUNT of how many screws i had to replace. each comment would look like this:

"2 screws in the 16' living room need to be addressed............1 screw in the master closet east wall needs to be addressed............2 screws in 2nd floor guest bathroom, west wall needs to be addressed......"




...im not jokin guys.....and im not exaggerating.

again, this guy failed me 3x............the last time he failed me, the card read:

"1 screw in east master closet has not been addressed. call in to schedule reinspection. not okay to start taping. failed"


.....i almost killed the guy.......but like darren says, theres absolutely NOTHING you can do if it comes out of an inspectors mouth.


i find 95% of inspectors are decent, and do their job.......but its that 5% that will pause your job for the tiniest tiniest infraction.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Man, Custom you got me beat. I've seen 'em fail stuff that was pure BS, but 3 fails on fasteners on broken paper? What a d***.
Even got some here that will charge a $75 re-inspect fee after the second fail. They do find it a little harder to fail a job if you're standing right there, willing to fix the minor things.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I worked on a new third floor to a hospital many years back and there was a lady inspector walking around with a tape measure measuring out every damn screw for spacing really pissed me off , took her forever making sure they were all spaced out exactly 8" then if there was the slightest fracture or a blow out she made us cut it completely out cut a solid wood backer and piece a small patch on and tape , what the hell she drove me f##ken Nuts... another job i worked on was a mech. room above some animal exhibit at the Como zoo , first off it was a pain just to get up there and second the carpenters pl 400 all the rock where it met the floor , the inspector insisted that I had to L-bead tight to the floor , You ever try to cut out pl 400 impossible:blink: Good thing she allowed plastic or i would have been screwed , I worked my magic and just cut the back side of the L-bead off with a utility knife , could have just flat taped it , but knew she would be back to see if had L bead on it , sneaky but worked . Still laugh about it when i think about it explaining to her how difficult it was getting that L-Bead in with all that 400 in there.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow what a topic! I ran a tape crew for a big Mn company where we did a hotel in Owatonna Mn. Wow what a joke the inspectors were! Many builders have filed lawsuites against their city!

One example (of many) is where the lobby of this hotel had a lot of nice wood work soffits in the lobby and breakfast area. Somehow when they measured for the height to meet their minimum 7' for walk under they misscalculated for the carpet! When the job was finished all the beautiful wood soffits were a half inch too low due to the carpet backing. The city inspector would not budge and forced them to raise all the wood up 1/2"!!!! Needless to say the hotel paid for this because all the nice woodwork was destroyed and the builder by this time didn't care because of many other incidences with the anal inspectors.


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

*Power trip how long will this go on?*



silverstilts said:


> How many have had to deal with inspectors on a power trip ?? I have a few stories of things that have happened that just didn't make any sense other than the inspector just throwing his weight around making others miserable through mundane things. this also goes with project managers being  a$$'s even architects as well .


 
Yes we all have hade the same junk go on from time to time. I once hade an architect tell me if he drew it it could be done. I replied that you can draw a rooster laying an egg but that will never happen.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

I had an architect one time told me if he drew it it could be done. I replied you can draw an rooster laying an egg but that will never happen.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

19Riggs88 said:


> Wow what a topic! I ran a tape crew for a big Mn company where we did a hotel in Owatonna Mn. Wow what a joke the inspectors were! Many builders have filed lawsuites against their city!
> 
> One example (of many) is where the lobby of this hotel had a lot of nice wood work soffits in the lobby and breakfast area. Somehow when they measured for the height to meet their minimum 7' for walk under they misscalculated for the carpet! When the job was finished all the beautiful wood soffits were a half inch too low due to the carpet backing. The city inspector would not budge and forced them to raise all the wood up 1/2"!!!! Needless to say the hotel paid for this because all the nice woodwork was destroyed and the builder by this time didn't care because of many other incidences with the anal inspectors.


Owatonna is the worst. I agree with you 100% I don't think there could be any that are more miserable!


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

Question, has any one out thair ever use a level #5 spray to get a uniform firish?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

i really love the morons who insist on double 5/8 firecode but pass a wooden access door in the ceiling


----------

